# new posts



## hamilton (Mar 31, 2004)

there was always a link for "new posts" in the task bar that has "calendar, quick links,etc. it is now gone. Is this something permanant ?


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

It's still there for me. And it still works for me.:|


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

What?


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

bluesaxgirl said:


> What?


Why??


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

hamilton said:


> there was always a link for "new posts" in the task bar that has "calendar, quick links,etc. it is now gone. Is this something permanant ?


Should be there if you're logged in.


----------



## SaxMoose (Mar 21, 2008)

hakukani said:


> Should be there if you're logged in.


And if you're not, it should say "Today's Posts" on the taskbar, on the right side I think.


----------



## hamilton (Mar 31, 2004)

i"m logged in, but everything is there but "new posts" or Todays posts. Odd...


----------



## hamilton (Mar 31, 2004)

also I clicked the notify by e - mail link and there was no notice of any of the above replys.


----------



## hamilton (Mar 31, 2004)

Ok, now when I go to the quick links& click on the "todays posts" i get the message that I do not have access to that page. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Buescher27 (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you using Firefox with No Script ? Their new update a few days ago does weird things to some sites...


----------



## hamilton (Mar 31, 2004)

no,i have done nothing new to update security or software in months.


----------



## Kelly Bucheger (Jun 5, 2006)

Under your name, hamilton, it says "E-mail problem" in red. Is there maybe something whacked in your profile that you have to fix before things will work properly?


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

I've seen the red "e-mail problem" thing under many usernames, here.:|


----------



## hamilton (Mar 31, 2004)

I went to my profile and the e-mail address is correct


----------



## SaxMoose (Mar 21, 2008)

PM a mod, they'll be able to tell you what's going on.


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

Hamilton, Vbulletin is having an issue with your email, drop me a PM with an alternate email and I'll fix it up and see if that straightens out your issue.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

I think the e-mail problem happened a long time ago. He said the new posts problem just happened a few days ago. I don't think that they're related.


----------



## hamilton (Mar 31, 2004)

The new posts problem is fixed. Bill, pm sent for e- mail. thanks


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

The red "e-mail problem" is gone!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*"email problem" as a user title*

Often times people do not use their "good" email address to register to forums, and perhaps rightfully so. In the case of SOTW, we do not sell nor borrow the email address information to anyone, it is confidential. Anyway, after registering they let that email address to lapse, inbox to fill, etc.

Yet, they would like to use Forum's email based services, e.g. notifications. Now the messages keep coming to my inbox, admin (at) saxontheweb.net.
Before I used to send them a PM to remind them, but very few cared to do anything.

Now the SOTW policy is:
1. For the first time we just ignore it, because the problem could be temporary.
2. If we will get several bounced messages, that user's title will get flagged with red "email problem". The purpose is twofold:

Flag the user that there is a problem.
Let other users know that there is no point to email to that user (via SOTW Forum).
This may sound too harsh, but when registering you promised to maintain a working email address.


----------



## pkreli (May 27, 2008)

*Re: "email problem" as a user title*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> Now the SOTW policy is:
> 1. For the first time we just ignore it, because the problem could be temporary.
> 2. If we will get several bounced messages, that user's title will get flagged with red "email problem". The purpose is twofold:
> 
> ...


I think that is not harsh; that is excellent policy.


----------



## hamilton (Mar 31, 2004)

all is working fine now,thanks for the help.


----------

